# Куплю Этюд или что-то похожее



## white flomaster (26 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Решила осуществить детскую мечту, купить инструмент и начать учиться. Пока остановилась на "Этюд 205м". Но рассмотрю и другие варианты в той же категории. Куплю б/у. К сожалению, в силу поры студенческой и неуверенности, что понравится занятие сие, бюджет довольно таки скромен. 
Если есть предложения в приличном состоянии, пожалуйста, пишите! Обязательно рассмотрю, несмотря ни на что!

P.S. Живу в Москве.


----------



## acco (26 Июн 2015)

В раздел Объявлений разместите.


----------

